#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Auto Consumo de Upload

## Carlos Augusto

Ola Pessoal estou com grande problema na minha rb uma ccr 1016 V.6.1, ela esta com um consumo muito alto de upload, na interface Internet, o mesmo não acontece com Interface Cliente, percebo também que isso não acontece o tempo todo estou enviando algumas imagens para ver se alguém consegue me ajudar, desde já agradeço a força de todos.

----------


## SAULOURLONGE

Amigo isso me atormentou por algum tempo em uma das minhas redes! Uma vez foi por causa de um roteador que eu usava em bridge na casa de 01 cliente na porta LAN (UM DOS MEUS ERROS) e as vezes que mais me estressei foi com RJ de má qualidade, hoje só uso do mais caro que tiver! Então o único jeito é você subir em postes armado com 01 Notebook e começar a soltar cabos até achar!

----------


## adrianoateky

Nao seria o dns, aqui tive casos de alto consumo de upload e cpu na rb e o problema estava no dns configurado na router.

----------


## damacenoneto

Confere se nao esta marcado para aceitar requisicoes externas de DNS.
Por descuido uma RB aqui na rede estava marcada, e comecou a ser atacada. Meu upload subiu 20megas alem do normal devido a isso.

Ao dar um torch na interface, notei que eram ataques no DNS.

Ao desabilitar a opcao de resporder dns, o grafico desceu.

----------


## Carlos Augusto

> Confere se nao esta marcado para aceitar requisicoes externas de DNS.
> Por descuido uma RB aqui na rede estava marcada, e comecou a ser atacada. Meu upload subiu 20megas alem do normal devido a isso.
> 
> Ao dar um torch na interface, notei que eram ataques no DNS.
> 
> Ao desabilitar a opcao de resporder dns, o grafico desceu.


Ola Amigo Damaceno era isso mesmo, quando desabilito a opção responder o dns o upload fica certo quando ligo ele sobe, mais esse agora é outro problema, pois meus clientes trabalhão com o dns sendo o gateway da minha rb, não utilizo o de nenhuma operadora, o jeito agora é passar trocando pois é ip fixo, mais de qualquer forma o que mais me preocupava era o consumo alto com a solução na mão mesmo que gere mais trabalho conseguiremos resolver, muito obrigado

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ola Amigo Damaceno era isso mesmo, quando desabilito a opção responder o dns o upload fica certo quando ligo ele sobe, mais esse agora é outro problema, pois meus clientes trabalhão com o dns sendo o gateway da minha rb, não utilizo o de nenhuma operadora, o jeito agora é passar trocando pois é ip fixo, mais de qualquer forma o que mais me preocupava era o consumo alto com a solução na mão mesmo que gere mais trabalho conseguiremos resolver, muito obrigado


deixe habilitado o "allow remote requests" e configura o seu firewall para bloquear requisição externa ao seu dns...

chain imput
protocol udp
dst-pot 53
in interface WAN(SuaInterfaceInternet)
drop

chain imput
protocol tcp
dst-pot 53
in interface WAN(SuaInterfaceInternet)
drop

----------

